# Any reviews on the S.A. XD-M .40 cal?



## toejoe2k (Jun 25, 2008)

Are there any S.A. XD-M .40 cal owners out there? I'd be very interested in knowing if you feel that it's a worth while purchase.
What are the features that you really like?
What problems have you found with it?

I'm considering purchasing one and would like to get other people's perspective.

Many thanks,


----------



## sgtmac_46 (Jun 26, 2008)

toejoe2k said:


> Are there any S.A. XD-M .40 cal owners out there? I'd be very interested in knowing if you feel that it's a worth while purchase.
> What are the features that you really like?
> What problems have you found with it?
> 
> ...


 http://whatisthemfactor.com/

I've shot the standard XD, and it's a well made gun.  I personally won't carry one for one simple fact......the trigger pull, while like the GLOCK i've carried for years, was just different enough to annoy me.  But that's a personal preference issue and is more about growing accustom to something a certain way, than any real flaw in the XD.

The XD-M, I understand, has tightened up the trigger pull and shortened it....so it may be even MORE like the GLOCK than the standard XD.  While I haven't shot one yet, i'll have to hunt one up and take it to the range.  If it's anything like the standard XD (with more bells and whistles) i'm sure it's a quality, well made gun that should last many years and many tens of thousands of rounds.  It's got all the makings of an excellent self-defense/duty gun.  And they managed to squeeze one extra round in to the magazine for a 16+1 capacity....can't hurt.

Of course if you're looking to buy one, unless you've got some inside connection, i'm betting you'll be waiting on backorder 6 months to a year.....don't be surprised.


----------



## KenpoTex (Jun 26, 2008)

I didn't like the XDs I've shot, I personally think they're top-heavy, bulky and have a crappy trigger-pull.  For me, there was also noticably more muzzle-flip than I experience with my Glocks.  Probably due to the higher bore axis.

I also have not been impressed with what I've seen and heard about their reliability.  My boss shoots one that will not feed properly with several types of common training ammo (Fiocci and WWB).  I have also been told by several instructors (guys who see more rounds downrange in a year than most of us will ever shoot) that they seldom see an XD .40 or .45 make it through a class without breaking.

Personally, I'd go with either a Glock or a S&W M&P, I'd also go with a 9mm instead of a .40...just my $0.02.


----------



## sgtmac_46 (Jun 27, 2008)

KenpoTex said:


> I didn't like the XDs I've shot, I personally think they're top-heavy, bulky and have a crappy trigger-pull. For me, there was also noticably more muzzle-flip than I experience with my Glocks. Probably due to the higher bore axis.
> 
> I also have not been impressed with what I've seen and heard about their reliability. My boss shoots one that will not feed properly with several types of common training ammo (Fiocci and WWB). I have also been told by several instructors (guys who see more rounds downrange in a year than most of us will ever shoot) that they seldom see an XD .40 or .45 make it through a class without breaking.
> 
> Personally, I'd go with either a Glock or a S&W M&P, I'd also go with a 9mm instead of a .40...just my $0.02.


 Yeah, i'm absolutely with you on the trigger pull......it was way too long, the let off was in the wrong place, and there was too much over-travel.


----------



## KenpoTex (Jun 27, 2008)

sgtmac_46 said:


> Yeah, i'm absolutely with you on the trigger pull......it was way too long, the let off was in the wrong place, and there was too much over-travel.


 
Exactly...I also hate the long reset (compared to the Glock)...the first time I shot an XD, I kept "short-stroking" it due to the fact that the Glocks shorter reset has come to be second-nature.


----------



## sgtmac_46 (Jun 28, 2008)

KenpoTex said:


> Exactly...I also hate the long reset (compared to the Glock)...the first time I shot an XD, I kept "short-stroking" it due to the fact that the Glocks shorter reset has come to be second-nature.


 Same problem I had......if you're used to a GLOCK you'll HATE the XD.


----------



## Brian S (Jul 2, 2008)

I have an XD .40 subcompact. I love it!


----------



## Andy Moynihan (Jul 3, 2008)

KenpoTex said:


> Exactly...I also hate the long reset (compared to the Glock)...the first time I shot an XD, I kept "short-stroking" it due to the fact that the Glocks shorter reset has come to be second-nature.


 

So poor little me who's used to a 1911 trigger would not so very much like it either, then.......

of course.....I have a 1911, so......


----------



## sgtmac_46 (Jul 3, 2008)

Andy Moynihan said:


> So poor little me who's used to a 1911 trigger would not so very much like it either, then.......
> 
> of course.....I have a 1911, so......


 Once you're used to a 1911 trigger.....there really isn't any other trigger.


----------

